# weiches licht in corel photo paint



## noone (6. Mai 2006)

Hi alle zusammen....

hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man in Corel den Photoshop-Filter "Weiches Licht" bekommt? heisst der nur anders oder gibts den gar nicht?


----------

